# first tut *** coppery/ bronzed look***



## nivea (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi!!!
this is the first tut of a little frenchy, so be lenient please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used:

face:

242 mac brush
187 mac brush
everyday minerals kabuki 

nw25 studio finish concealer 
everyday minerals foundation "light winged butter warm" and "medium warm"
"abricot" cream blush atelier 
pearl sunshine bp

eyes:

19 sephora brush
givenchy's brush
yours brush
208 mac brush
8 smashbox eyeliner brush

fast response eye cream
art déco eyeshadow base
sephora brows brunette kit
magic dust
woodwinked
tempting
champagne nyx e/s
dazzleray and tan pressed pigments
rare specimen
graphic brown fluidline
Chanel Inimitable mascara

lips:

eden rocks
amber russe lipgelée


Let's go !!!!


- Nivea without make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- I put the fast response eye cream,







- and the nw25 studio finish concealer with my 242 brush











like that






- I spread with the brush and I dab with my finger

Left eye done







- Then I mix both everyday minerals shades together






- and I apply it with EM kabuki (not very soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






- I apply the darker shade of sephora brows kit with 208 mac brush

I look better







- I lay on my eyelids the art déco eyeshadow base with my finger 

- and with my 19 sephora brush ...







- ... I apply woodwinked on the eyelid except on the inner corner











Wonderful !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- then with my yours brush






- I put champagne nyx e/s on inner corner












- With the same brush I apply champagne in large inner corner (green on the foto) and in crease (blue)
- and with my sephora brush, woodwinked on the large outer corner (red)











I put magic dust just under the brows with my givenchy brush 











- and I blend all the colors

After blending







- Who's next??
 Tempting ! (with my sephora brush) on the outer corner and a bit on the eye crease

















-With my smashbox eyeliner brush







- ... I apply graphic brown on the waterline







- With my yours brush I put dazzleray, tan and rare specimen under the waterline

















Like that











- With mac 187 brush I lay my atelier cream blush on cheeks

















- ... and the pearl sunshine bp 







- eden rocks lipstick












- amber russe lipgelée











- inimitable mascara (it's a sample)







and *tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*












FISH FACE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























hope you like it


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 10, 2007)

awww... i can't see the pictures


----------



## Korms (Jun 10, 2007)

Me neither.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 10, 2007)

I love the eyes.


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 10, 2007)

very nice, you look so natural =]


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 10, 2007)

ahh the Frenchy did well! You look fab.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks! That looks really nice, I love the bronzed look! And I was wondering what's that filmy looking thing that surrounds your shadows?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 10, 2007)

*can't see the pixXx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jun 11, 2007)

...cant see the pix...but for some reason i already put my thanx!...lol....what a nerd.....


----------



## breathless (Jun 11, 2007)

awwwwwww. the pictures arent' showing =/


----------



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2007)

I can see them perfectly. That weird how some can and some can't?


----------



## flossy (Jun 11, 2007)

I love this! You are gorgeous and the makeup looks great.


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 11, 2007)

I can see them perfectly too. Wonderful tut! You should place this in the contest entries for June! Can you tell me what's your Mac skin colour? I may have the same as yours and it would be easier for me to try your tut out.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 11, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2007)

Lovely tutorial!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 11, 2007)

great tut' Nivea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love this look too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing


----------



## june19th (Jun 11, 2007)

Lovely! Thanks for the tut!
How I wish I had Eden Rocks l/s right about now! aww


----------



## nivea (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Does everybody see the pictures now?


----------



## applefrite (Jun 11, 2007)

I love your colors !!!! Great Tut ! 
J'adore Nivea !!!


----------



## veilchen (Jun 11, 2007)

I love this tut, your eyes are wonderful!


----------



## Taj (Jun 11, 2007)

Fabulous !


----------



## nivea (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_And I was wondering what's that filmy looking thing that surrounds your shadows?_

 
I don't understand what you're talking about


----------



## nivea (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I can see them perfectly too. Wonderful tut! You should place this in the contest entries for June! Can you tell me what's your Mac skin colour? I may have the same as yours and it would be easier for me to try your tut out._

 
Hi! 
My skintone is nc30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I hope you'll try my tut soon


----------



## Ariankara (Jun 11, 2007)

Really, really gorgeous! I love it Nivea! You so beautiful!

I think i'll try you tut! It's so great!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 11, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 11, 2007)

What a wonderful tutorial! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Amber Russe on you


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 11, 2007)

wow this is such a beautiful look!


----------



## n_c (Jun 11, 2007)

U look beautiful and the tut was awesome, thanks.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nivea* 

 
_I don't understand what you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that she speaks about the aluminum paper under your e/s


----------



## nivea (Jun 12, 2007)

ok !!!!!!! thank you Jayne

I was searching something on my face that surrounds the shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








That's one of my homemade palettes











It's an insulating coating buy in a DIY shop
One face is like this the other is mossy


----------



## misspaillettes (Jun 12, 2007)

merci Nivea!! 
thanx! great tut!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 12, 2007)

ok now i KNOW i need woodwinked! Gorgeous


----------



## entipy (Jun 13, 2007)

Great tut!! I am *so* in love with ALL those colors! I couldn't find Dazzleray and Rare Specimen on MAC's website, though. Were they limited colors or something?

You look great! With or without make-up, actually.


----------



## nivea (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks!!!
Rare specimen comes from the showflower quad from strange hybrid collection
and dazzleray comes from she shines collection ( june 2006)


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 16, 2007)

This is great! Thanx for sharing! Looks so natural!


----------



## witchery-woo (Jun 17, 2007)

natural, but better!  this is the look i usually go for when making up.  i really really like it.  and i love it when people put the boxes around the area they put the shadow..it's so explicit.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 20, 2007)

i really like how you placed all the neutrals together! i'm so trying this out with my tempting e/s too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great tut!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------

